# القراصيا



## jawad-dawdi

*هل القراصيا هي البرقوق المجفف
؟*​


----------



## barkoosh

يبدو أنه لا يوجد إجماع على الثمرة التي تدعى قراصيا (قراسيا). فهناك من يقول إنها البرقوق المجفف، وهناك من يقول إنها الكرز. أما في لبنان، وربما في المنطقة التي أعيش فيها فقط، فنطلق "قراصيا" على نوع من الثمار الصغيرة الزرقاء المائلة إلى السواد (لكنها صارت قليلة الوجود للأسف). وتجد الصورة على هذه الصفحة
في لبنان ليست القراصيا ما ندعوه الخوخ المجفف، مع أنها نوع من الخوخ ("البرقوق" في بعض البلدان العربية ندعوه في لبنان "خوخ"؛ وما يدعى "خوخ" في بعض البلدان العربية ندعوه "دراق")، وبالطبع ليست الكرز


----------

